# Margaret "Hot Lips" Houlihan now! (w/photo)



## Deadly Sushi

*Not bad for being 70 huh!?!?*


----------



## pirate_girl

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

All due respect for Major Houlihan and Loretta Swit.
I LOVE M*A*S*H.
But......... can we say PLASTIC SURGERY?????
Dear Lord!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Which doctor you think did the surgery?


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Which doctor you think did the surgery?


Ohhhhhhhh probably Major "Ferret Face" Frank Burns


----------



## mak2

I thought it was Michael Jackson for a minute


----------



## BoneheadNW

Deadly Sushi said:


> *Not bad for being 70 huh!?!?*



Not Bad?  Sushi, stick to your blow up doll. 
Bonehead


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I thought it was Michael Jackson for a minute


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:


> Not Bad?  Sushi, stick to your blow up doll.
> Bonehead




    lmao


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sushi my friend.  If its ugly in *ANY* way I would suggest not posting it.  Especially with "Not BAD" after it!  Jusy so good old sound FF advice.


And yes its bad.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Hey man, she freakin 70!!! SEVENTY!!!! For that age she looks good. Fake... but good.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

70 ANYTHING doesnt look good and I can prove it!  Go to this thread: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=112964#post112964  "Execution Mexican Style"  See the 2nd post.  I think its MITHs girlfriend?  But may be wrong about that!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Hey man, she freakin 70!!! SEVENTY!!!! For that age she looks good. Fake... but good.


She looks like death warmed over.
She looks like she's been sucking lemons.
She looks ........















Like a former star actress who had a bad job on her face.
I shall copy it off and put it in the garage tonight to keep the vermin away, with a spotlight on it no less.


----------



## Ice Queen

I suppose she isn't too bad, apart from the ghastly lips emphasised by the ghastly dark red lipstick.  Pity she didn't stick her lipstick on her proper lip line and with a much less harsh colour, then she wouldn't have looked so yuk!


----------



## RoadKing

I want to throw my favorite AARP babe, she's only 60 but still passable. Photo taken Oct 2006


----------



## thcri RIP

RoadKing said:


> I want to throw my favorite AARP babe, she's only 60 but still passable. Photo taken Oct 2006



RK who is that??


----------



## Bobcat

Couldn't be Jaclyn Smith, could it?


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> Couldn't be Jaclyn Smith, could it?



Now I place her,  yes that is Jaclyn Smith.  Charlies Angels.


----------



## RoadKing

When she was younger I thought she was one of the most beautiful Hollywood babes.


----------



## ddrane2115

she was not all that back then either........


----------



## ddrane2115

Ms Smith is still hot


----------



## Bobcat

This thread needs more Jaclyn Smith pictures to help exorcise that Swit picture at the top. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## pirate_girl

There ya go boys.. enjoy


----------



## Bobcat

You know what we like!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

bobpierce said:


> This thread needs more Jaclyn Smith pictures to help exorcise that Swit picture at the top. Keep 'em coming.


 
No kidding!  I almost didn't want to open this thread.  I'm glad I can skip the first page!


----------



## dsgsr

pirate_girl said:


> She looks like death warmed over.
> She looks like she's been sucking lemons.
> She looks ........ The Joker in Batman
> 
> 
> David


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I had a HUUUUUUUGE crush on her when I was 5 or 6. I didnt care about following the story on CA I just wanted to see my future wife.  
I would still do her.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I always thought she was one good looking women. Mrs. Smith that is.  Anyone see Farrah Faucet lately?  I wonder what she looks like now.


----------



## thcri RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> I always thought she was one good looking women. Mrs. Smith that is.  Anyone see Farrah Faucet lately?  I wonder what she looks like now.



I saw a pic of her about three years ago and she looked rough.  Can't find that pic though.


murph


----------



## thcri RIP

Here's one I always liked and always will until my wife sees this post.


----------



## pirate_girl

Farah Fawcett?
I swear, this is the first picture I found...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I Found this one.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Farah Fawcett?
> I swear, this is the first picture I found...
> <snip, rip, tear, crumble>



PG, PG, PG.  After all the work we did to exorcise this thread, and with your help no less, you had to post that picture!  Your penance...find and post us another babe!

Mikey, not sure what you're into there, but I'm sure it belongs in another foru....Oh, wait, this is Junkmans Corner.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes she looks like death warmed up a bit!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ann Margret!!
I always wanted to be her when I was a kid..
Well either her or Doris Day lol


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> PG, PG, PG.  After all the work we did to exorcise this thread, and with your help no less, you had to post that picture!
> 
> Your penance...find and post us another babe!


Did the Ann Margret pics make up for that?


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> Farah Fawcett?
> I swear, this is the first picture I found...


 
i found this one on google also, she is fighting cancer in this..........


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ann is HOT! Was hot. She looks a tad like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Bobcat

Yes ma'am.

Got bigger copies of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lying around somewhere?


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi said:


> Ann is HOT! Was hot. She looks a tad like Lindsay Lohan.



Pardon my loss of control for a moment...


Sushi...WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOUR EYESIGHT, BOY!!! <--me--><--sush


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> i found this one on google also, she is fighting cancer in this..........


 oh.. now I feel guilty


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> oh.. now I feel guilty


 
Unless you gave it to her, dont feel guilty.


----------



## Bobcat

I thought it was from her domestic assault incident a few(?) years ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> I thought it was from her domestic assault incident a few(?) years ago.


I thought it was from the terrible face lift she admitted to having.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> Pardon my loss of control for a moment...
> 
> 
> Sushi...WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOUR EYESIGHT, BOY!!! <--
> 
> 
> 
> me--><--sush




LMAO!  Ok boys.  First of all (oh and gals) we know that Sushi suffers from glaucoma and other disorders.  BUT I have found Sushis newest love.  I guarantee you he will fall madly in love with this young beauty!  I know I have.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ who is it?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What was this post about again?


----------



## Bobcat

Let's not go there, we're on a much better tack now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Agreed!  Her name is, and get this.......Alessandra Ambrosio

ambrosia |amˈbrō zh (ē)ə| noun Greek & Roman Mythology the food of the gods. • something very pleasing to taste or smell : the tea was ambrosia after the slop I'd been drinking. • a dessert made with oranges and shredded coconut. DERIVATIVES ambrosial adjective ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: via Latin from Greek, ‘elixir of life,’ from ambrotos ‘immortal.’


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So Sushi, what do you think?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sushi can you do better.  ANYONE?  In fact I challenge anyone to try!


----------



## pirate_girl

Aishwarys Rai??
She's an Indian actress.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No not even close.  Sorry PG.  BUT I do like her.  She was the one that dip shit actor (Officer and a Gentleman)  I cant think of his name.....Anyway he kissed her on stage and she was trying not to let him kiss her.  It caused riots in the streets and he was almost stoned!  Well maybe he was when he tried but anyway I guess any public dosplay of affection is a BIG No no even for the Hollywood elitest.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Richard Gere!  What a dipshit!


----------



## pirate_girl

Vanessa Gleason??? my final offer lol


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nope that not the young lady.  BUT they do look alike.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6560371.stm


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> Vanessa Gleason??? my final offer lol



Thanks for introducing us. Please put the Do Not Disturb sign on the door on your way out.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Vanessa leason???  HHMMMMM  she is a little more sultry but If I had to choose........That sure would be a nice decision to have to make!........ I would pick Ambrosio.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> No not even close. Sorry PG. BUT I do like her. She was the one that dip shit actor (Officer and a Gentleman) I cant think of his name.....Anyway he kissed her on stage and she was trying not to let him kiss her. It caused riots in the streets and he was almost stoned! Well maybe he was when he tried but anyway I guess any public dosplay of affection is a BIG No no even for the Hollywood elitest.


Perhaps he felt like he could get away with such a stunt, rubbing shoulders with the Dalai Lama as he does.
I agree.
He should have respected the cultural beliefs.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Aishwarys Rai??
> She's an Indian actress.
> <snip>




Unfortunately, she's at risk of being stoned for being kissed by George Clooney(?). Oops, Richard Gere.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres some more pictures of your choice PG.  Man that body is *SMOKEN HOT!*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres another smoken hot babe.  Shes 40 and still looking *HOT!*


----------



## Deadly Sushi

My top 3 list contains :


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So far so good Sushi!  Thats one......


----------



## thcri RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Heres another smoken hot babe.  Shes 40 and still looking *HOT!*





SnOps,

What did your wife look over your shoulder?


----------



## Bobcat

That's what I was thinking!! HA!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

ANNNNNNND Linda Cardellini


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> Heres another smoken hot babe. Shes 40 and still looking *HOT!*


I agree!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

thcri said:


> SnOps,
> 
> What did your wife look over your shoulder?





bobpierce said:


> That's what I was thinking!! HA!!




Thats because you guys be PUS## WHIPPED!     Its diffrent when a man is a man and knows his place..  I can hear you guys now......."yes dear.....  No dear..... but...but........yes dear!"  LMAO     LMAOAYPWG!


----------



## thcri RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Thats because you guys be PUS## WHIPPED!     Its diffrent when a man is a man and knows his place..  I can hear you guys now......."yes dear.....  No dear..... but...but........yes dear!"  LMAO     LMAOAYPWG!



Listen here you SOB, in my family I always get the last two words in??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.And it is always "Yes Dear"


----------



## Bobcat

I, on the other hand, being unmarried, am not encumbered by the tyranny you 'men' endure.  

_I just get my motorcycle run over_


----------



## Snowcat Operations

thcri said:


> Listen here you SOB, in my family I always get the last two words in??
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .And it is always "Yes Dear"





LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> I, on the other hand, being *unmarried,* am not encumbered by the tyranny you 'men' endure.
> 
> _I just get my motorcycle run over_


 
<perk>!!
Whatcha doin later Bobcat?? lol


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> <perk>!!
> Whatcha doin later Bobcat?? lol




Depends...you don't run over motorcycles, do you?  

Mikey, did you just delete a post?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> EXCUSE ME BOB But my wife is NOT Tyrannatical. *Shes a Dicktaker.[/*quote]
> 
> Excuse me there Mouse Ear ,but if your wife sees your last post you will be on the outside lookin in . I hear it might snow there tonight . Going to be cold . Bundle up


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Depends...you don't run over motorcycles, do you?


 
uh uh.. but I've been known to leave tracks..


----------



## Bobcat

> Excuse me there Mouse Ear ,but if your wife sees your last post you will be on the outside lookin in


Ah, that explains it!! HA!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Love is in the air!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> uh uh.. but I've been known to leave tracks..


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> uh uh.. but I've been known to leave tracks..



ditto


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So what was this thread supposed to be about again?????  LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> ditto


.................................
...................................
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> ditto





BOB........... shes not talking about underwear!


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> So what was this thread supposed to be about again????? LOL!


Ummmm ummmmmmmmm ...
I don't know!!
ahahahahaha!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Here Sushi, I think you really need a little Tonya Harding that turned pro boxer.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ill pass. I think shes hidding something and I think you know what Im talking about.


----------



## Bobcat

A truncheon?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Truncheon#searchInput 


 


Queen's Truncheon


The *Queen's Truncheon* is a ceremonial staff carried by the Royal Gurkha Rifles that serves as the equivalent of and is carried as the Colour. It is made of bronze and silver.


BobP. did you turn 'tea bag' on us??


----------



## thcri RIP

Here Sushi, this is what you need.


----------



## Bobcat

Sushi, you might try a dictionary next time!  
Your girl has a history with this type of item.

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/truncheon

1 trun·cheon  
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English tronchoun, from Anglo-French trunchun, from Vulgar Latin *truncion-, *truncio, from Latin truncus trunk 
Date: 14th century 
1: a shattered spear or lance​2: a club, bludgeon b: baton 2 c: a police officer's billy club​
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/truncheon

truncheon (plural truncheons)

A short staff, a club; a cudgel; a shaft of a spear. 

Quotations 


> 1786: One is a large ball of iron, fastened with three chains to a strong truncheon or staff of about two feet long; the other is of mixed metal, in the form of a channelled melon, fastened also to a staff by a triple chain; these balls weigh eight pounds. — Francis Grose, A Treatise on Ancient Armour and Weapons, page 52.





> With his truncheon he so rudely struck. Spenser.


A baton, or military staff of command. 

Quotations 


> 1604: Not the king's crown, nor the deputed sword, The marshal's truncheon, nor the judge's robe, Become them with one half so good a grace As mercy does. — William Shakespeare, Measure for Measure, Act II, Scene II, line 60.


A stout stem, as of a tree, with the branches lopped off, to produce rapid growth. 

See also
bludgeon


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> You might try a dictionary next time!


 
HEY! A little higher with the stick man!   When I let you rub out the knot in my back I didnt mean anything else. NO means 'no'!


----------



## Bobcat

You sick puppy, you.


----------



## Ice Queen

Amazing how much mileage can be got out of the original post re Hotlips!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Yeah Im a bit surprised myself. My thread on 9/11 and Ron Paul I thought would be thought provoking and a hot topic. Not ONE reply! But Hot Lips gets 3 pages!


----------



## Bobcat

This number of posts was required to purge the initial image from our collective minds eye.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> 3 pages!



Looks like 5 pages to me


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO!  And yes that was almost as nasty as that Witch picture!  OOPS  sorry bob I just reminded you of it!


----------



## mak2

bobpierce said:


> This number of posts was required to purge the initial image from our collective minds eye.



I had to go slaughter a pig and step in dog poop to get her out of my head,  and she keeps coming back.  Perhaps pirate girl pics could make the ugly images fade in a pleasant way.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I had to go slaughter a pig and step in dog poop to get her out of my head,  and she keeps coming back. Perhaps pirate girl pics could make the ugly images fade in a pleasant way.


 
Kinda like MacBeth huh?
Pics?
haha..
take this!!


----------



## pirate_girl

If I posted the _other ones_ I'd get banned..
Oh the temptation..
I'll behave, lest I get called an attention seeker.


----------



## mak2

Thanks, the images have abated, but I dunno, just to be safe go ahead, post the other ones.


----------



## pirate_girl

No way Jose.. like I said.. banned lol
Besides, I am only naughty to a point.
Consider me your comedic relief around here because I am STILL trying to fit in 
By the way.. I am gonna make my own Snowcat thread.. so there!! LOL!


----------



## mak2

Oh you fit, and you are right, I am a bad influence.  We dont want you banned.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> Oh you fit, and you are right, I am a bad influence. We dont want you banned.


----------

